# humminbird 798



## baric miro (7. Dezember 2008)

hallo ! ich habe  im ebay usa dises echolot gefunden . ist das nachfolger vin 797 was ich gelesen habe das bildschirm ist grösser 640/640 diegonale mehr weis ich nicht .kann jemand etwas mehr sagen uber 798 ?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: humminbird 798*

Hallo,

das 798 ist das Nachfolgemodell vom 797. In der Version mit deutscher Menüführung, mit metrischen Einheiten und der passenden Software rechnen wir mit einer Auslieferung wahrscheinlich im April oder Mai 2009.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Shira11 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: humminbird 798*

Kennt jemand schon die Unterschiede 797 - 798?#t


----------



## FrankNMS (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 798*

moin, ich habe einfach mal die suchmaschinen nach "humminbird 798" bemüht und siehe da: 

zitat:
_798 has 640x640 wider screen, 2 sd card slots, and 3 soft keys. 797 has 640x480 screen and 1 sd card slot. _

das "bild" soll wohl auch etwas besser sein. ich habe ein 797 im einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. stünde ich bei einem anstehenden neukauf vor der wahl, dann würde ich immer die neuere 798 version kaufen. nur ein extrem preisreduziertes 797 gerät würde mich reizen. alleine die tatsache, das jetzt endlich 2 sd-card slots vorhanden sein sollen reichte mir zum kauf des 798. sofern es denn in der praxis funktioniert könnte man zwischen dem plotter und dem sonar umschalten und gleichzeitig screenshots machen.

ganz mies finde ich die tatsache, das der europäische generalimporteur aus .at ebenso wie der us hersteller absolut noch gar nichts auf ihrer internetseite über die neue generation von geräten stehen haben. #d

das ist für mich kundenveralberung.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 798*

Einen schönen guten Morgen!

Ich bin vom ersten BOOT Wochenende wieder zurück und kann mehr über das 798 berichten. 
1. Mehr Bildpunkte! Damit hat man eine feinere Darstellung gerade beim Si Bild
2. 2ter Kartenschacht. Damit kann man endlich gleichzeitig Bilder aufnehmen und mit einer Seekarte arbeiten. 
3. Man kann Platinum Seekarten abspielen. Ist zwar nicht für jeden interessant, aber er kann es.
4. Es gibt jetzt einige neue Feinjustierungsmöglichkeiten, die das Alte nicht hatte. Z.B. kann man jetzt die Schärfe und ein paar andere Parameter nachstellen. Das ist für mich sehr wichtig.
5. Die neue Antenne! Genauigkeit ca. 1 Meter und mit einer deutlich höheren Abtastrate als die normalen Antennen.

Der Preis ist auch nur sehr geringfügig gestiegen, sodass man eigentlich von einem sehr gelungenen Gerät reden kann. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme die Gerät noch diesen Monat und Sie gehen dann in den Verkauf.
Wer sich speziell dafür interessiert:
Ich mache am 24.1.2009 auf dem Stand von Humminbird in Halle 11 die Präsentation dieser Geräte! Beginn 17.00Uhr.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## FrankNMS (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 798*

moin, gelöscht, weil nicht mehr notwendig, war nur ne einfache frage...


----------

